# Will BMW bring four cylinder diesel models to the US?



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

BMW makes three four-cylinder diesel engines, one of them is the 320d. At the DC auto show, BMW announced four-cylinder gas engines for the new 3 series sold in the US and the intention of continuing diesel engines in US models. I wonder if BMW will bring the four-cylinder diesel to the new 3 series or the 1 series that are sold in the US? Any thoughts?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't answer your question regarding I4 diesel engine. However, below is the I4 switchover and end of production schedule:

* E89 Z4 sDrive30i to switch to TwinPower I4 in September 2011
* F10/F11 528i to switch to TwinPower I4 in September 2011
* F25 X3 xDrive28i to switch to TwinPower I4 in 4th Quarter 2011
* E81/E87 1 series to end production by August 2011 (new 1-series hatchback launched after Geneva - will herald complete petrol turbo-charged engine line up)
* E82/E88 1 series to end production in 1st Quarter 2012
* E90/E91 3 series and M3 to end production late 2011 or early 2012
* E92/E93 3 series and M3 to end production sometime in 4th Quarter 2012


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Below are my candidates for a nice BMW diesel line-up for the U.S.:

120d
320d,335d
535d
640d
740d

x1 20d
x3 20d, x3 35d
x5 35d

Will we get all of these? I doubt it, at least in the near term, but we will be getting more diesels. :thumbup:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

dunderhi said:


> Below are my candidates for a nice BMW diesel line-up for the U.S.:
> 
> 120d
> 320d,335d
> ...


Add 530d to the list. It'll be quite a bummer since you have placed order for 550ix. 
As a matter of fact, I been thinking about 550i as well. It's not a bad package considering the MSRP includes many amenities such as idrive, sat-nav, paint color & so on. Anyway, have a great ED in few months.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

320d touring would be welcome


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd love to see it, but I suspect not, at least not in the short term. I recall reading from an online (unofficial) BMW source that the 335d hadn't been selling as well as hoped....

Yes, here it is, it was on 1addicts:



http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8502125&postcount=14 said:


> That is easy to say on paper but when it comes to real life and actual sales the X5 diesel is a success the 335d is not.
> 
> When asked why , they dont associate a diesel with BMW , a Premium brand.
> BMW have only one diesel converted to accomodate US fuel and will produce a four cylinder diesel in the near future but expect these only on the X3 (six) and X1(four).
> BMW are not VW , BMW customers in the US see BMW as a more select premium brand that delivers on the worlds best driving sedans. And are unaware of the vast choice of models available in Europe.


I hope this is wrong - I think it would be a shame if the US market continued to miss out on those 4-cyl diesels.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Remarks from Jim O'Donnell at the Washington D.C. Auto Show last week:



> ...Here's another area where we maintain ***8211; and perhaps even enhance the joy of a BMW while still improving efficiency. The BMW X5 enjoyed a 27 percent increase in sales in 2010. But, our X5 Advanced Diesel model sales were up 73 percent! Everyone of these vehicles improved fuel efficiency on average more than twenty percent and provided better CO2 performance as well. In fact, nearly one in four X5s sold in 2010 were diesels. *Sales of our 335d sedan were up 130 percent over 2009 *and you'll see more BMW Advanced Diesel models from us in the future....


so I'm hopeful


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I keep reading about that huge percentage jump from 2009 and I keep wondering what dealer allocations were like in 2009 v. 2010. Just wondering if the huge jump is because of increased allocations due to demand exceeding availability in 2009.


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd hit that.

I had a 524td for 5 years. Very nice running car, in particular since I was towing trailers with horses at the time.

Don't forget that in Germany a liter of Diesel is cheaper than a liter of gasoline, although the former contains more energy and requires more crude oil to make. It's a tax oddity over there, and it really pushes diesel passenger car sales (and hence engine development) over there. For the US it probably depends on whether we build a significant capability to make biodiesel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I was still working with the folks in the refineries they always said how more diesel can be made from one barrel of crude than gasoline could be made from one. Just that the refineries are not really geared towards max diesel production since gasoline was at a higher demand.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> I keep reading about that huge percentage jump from 2009 and I keep wondering what dealer allocations were like in 2009 v. 2010. Just wondering if the huge jump is because of increased allocations due to demand exceeding availability in 2009.


No need to wonder. When you start out with a small number it doesn't take much to grow by 200 or so percent.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

bayoucity said:


> Add 530d to the list. It'll be quite a bummer since you have placed order for 550ix.
> As a matter of fact, I been thinking about 550i as well. It's not a bad package considering the MSRP includes many amenities such as idrive, sat-nav, paint color & so on. Anyway, have a great ED in few months.


It's a sad day when the 550i xDrive becomes a consolation prize. :rofl:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

ProRail said:


> No need to wonder. When you start out with a small number it doesn't take much to grow by 200 or so percent.


335d Sales Numbers:

CY09 1,676
CY10 3,802


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

dunderhi said:


> 335d Sales Numbers:
> 
> CY09 1,676
> CY10 3,802


WOW Thats hell lot of increase. I am sure Eco Credit played a big role. 
In all there are 5500 cars in US assuming small no for CY 08. Also indicating diesel credit(900) will stay for longer than thought.


----------



## chip4 (May 20, 2003)

I hope they bring the 320d/330d Touring here in the U.S. -this would work really great as my daily driver.


----------



## tander (Jul 9, 2011)

*Say yes to Euro-diesels in the U.S.A.*

I've been looking into importing a new 520d Efficient Dyn. (and probably an X3 and 320d if I can do the first one) for the better part of two months now and it's been a huge headache. I've talked to all the importers, and they all basically sound afraid, even if you're willing to pay through the teeth for it. It just doesn't make any sense. BMW needs to take a page from Apple's book and instead of waiting for demand to aggregate, put great products on the market (i.e. the Euro diesels) and let the demand build. I don't even really care about the gas mileage, it just irks me...we're the U.S.A., we can set global interest rates and, we can start wars for lousy reasons and hunt down Bin Laden in Pakistan without political repercussions, we can literally provide an environment where just about anyone who is willing to work hard can succeed, but we don't have the most advanced Beemers! Anyone want to sign a petition with me? Start a facebook page for it or something?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

How much are you willing to pay? I think I've heard that it costs around $100K to get a vehicle certified by EPA/DOT. Unless you're a diplomat, that's about your only choice.

I would love to have the option of any of the BMW 'd's.


----------



## tander (Jul 9, 2011)

Only importer that would even give me a quote said 20-25k, but he sounded sketch and was not on the EPA list. Basically if you want to do it legally, my understanding is that it has to be really old, or it has to be a relatively rare model (think McLaren F1). I believe if you are a diplomat it can be done on a non-permanent basis.


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would give my big, gas-hogging SUV to charity for a 330d Touring. Bring the 330d Touring to the USA, BMW.:thumbs:


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

dunderhi said:


> Below are my candidates for a nice BMW diesel line-up for the U.S.:
> 
> 535d
> x3 35d
> ...


ill settle for these two, if either of these make it to our shores I would consider swapping out my 335d, otherwise I wont be buying a veh for a long time


----------

